# apple cider vinegar with the mother



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

i recently have been reading on the many benefits of apple cider vinegar or ACV. i recently purchased some Braggs with the mother. i read to use it for one week straight every month. i only use about 1/4 teaspoon into the water. i just started using it. it said its good for chicks too so I'm also giving it to them. they don't seem to mind at all the ACV in the water. and drink it up. what i was wondering was does any one else use this? if yes how often and at what dose? and what are the benefits that you have heard of with this? what I've heard is you MUST get the kind with the mother inside it, then it provides many vitamins even minerals, also heard that it helps the gut with bad bacteria. just hope it don't kill good bacteria too? what do you know of ACV? please reply


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I not following, (I know very little about using the vinegar for chickens). But "the mother" of what?? 

I only cook with the stuff, maybe I'm buying the wrong kind?!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I've done this for Pheobie too. I also did garlic powder at the same time. What I remember when I was researching is that they are a natural antibiotic and a natural dewormer for them. But sorry! Cause I can't remember which one does what? Lol my bad!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never given ACV to any of my flock. I dont give anything extra unless its absolutly necessary.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

From this website: http://m.wisegeek.org/what-is-mother-of-vinegar.htm

People into home remedies and more holistic healthcare have long believed that mother of vinegar has many health benefits, especially antibacterial and antifungal properties. Hippocrates, the father of medicine, thought vinegar was a powerful elixir and used the mother to fight common germs. Today, popular uses of mother of vinegar include losing and controlling weight, improving digestion, and soothing dry, sore throats. Some people also use it externally to soothe the pain of sunburn, prevent dandruff or itchy scalp, and maintain healthy skin. The people of the Philippines even use sweetened mother of vinegar to make some of their traditional desserts.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I use it. More so in the summer when there are more of the mites around. Also when any of them seem to not be feeling well. Had a respiratory bug hit a couple of them this fall that seemed to take forever to get them over. Used it regularly then. Right now just on occasion. Just a splash in their bucket which holds around 2 gallons.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f17/acv-garlic-1709/

http://www.chickenforum.com/f19/garlic-1326/

http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/worming-1161/

Some other threads along the same line ...

Happy reading...


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

InnKeeper said:


> I not following, (I know very little about using the vinegar for chickens). But "the mother" of what??
> 
> I only cook with the stuff, maybe I'm buying the wrong kind?!


Vinegar with the mother (Apple cider vinegar) is unfiltered, unheated, unpasteurized. (Some call it raw vinegar) So it still has all the good stuff in it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I put it in my chickens water regularly, I use a tablespoon per gallon. I use braggs with 'the mother' . I have been told its good for keeping parasites in check. I don't know how effective it is but it is cheap and easy and it won't hurt them.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm using braggs brand also. thanks for your reply


----------

